# "Whiskey River Smoke Out"



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*"Whiskey River Smoke Out"*

Set to occur on Saturday, March 13, 2010 in Carl's Corner, TX. Home of Willie's Place from 10:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.

Willie Nelsons organization has partnered up with Brick & Mortar Tobacconist Association to host our first annual Willie's Place smoker's appreciation event.

The "Whiskey River Smoke Out" will be open to the general public, but will include VIP functions for select ticket holders.

We will begin booking "Whiskey River Smoke Out" Party Tents on Monday, November 2nd.

The "Whiskey River Smoke Out" corridor will include 30 to 50 party tents and also include the "Whiskey River Smoke Out VIP Pavillion"

20 x 20 party tents will book for $500.00
Seating requirements will need to be arranged, but included in booking fees.

The "Whiskey River Smoke Out" VIP Pavillion tickets will be $150.00 per person all inclusive with party favors.

We will include Live Music in four venues.

As 20 to 30 musical acts will perform. The musical acts will be listed in the coming weeks!

1) The Whiskey River Saloon (Smoking)
2) The Blue Skies Cafe (non-smoking)
3) The VIP Pavillion (Smoking)
4) Willie's Theater (non-smoking)
"Whiskey River Smoke Out" corridor will also include smoking!

Arranged to give event patrons opportunities to change locations to suit comfortability over the course of the festivities.

If you wish to receive a sponsorship package or be included in the media kit you can contact us at [email protected].

We will also be listing accomodation and transportation packages in the coming weeks so stay tuned.

We may also be including a bonfire event with guitar pickers from around the State of Texas. The feature is yet to be determined. Which would include campground arrangements.

We look forward to spending a unforgetable day of smoker's appreciation with business personalities, celebrities & event attendees from around the State of Texas and across the world at Willie's Place in Carl's Corner, TX.

**Special Note Willie's Events attract 12,000 to 15,000 and we expect this event to be no different. So mark your calendars.

Sincerely,
Gary Irvin
Founder
Brick & Mortar Tobacconist Association
[email protected]

P.S. If you bring a special event attraction knowledge to the table, we are booking internationally broadcast radio interviews on Willie's Sirius Channel 64. Contact me for consideration.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This sounds awesome! Going to have to look into it. Thanks for the post!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Marked on my calendar as "VERY IMPORTANT, MUST ATTEND".:nod:


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

BMT said:


> *"Whiskey River Smoke Out"*
> 
> Set to occur on Saturday, March 13, 2010 in Carl's Corner, TX. Home of Willie's Place from 10:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.
> 
> ...


It is now confirmed we will also host the first International LigasMaster 2010 competition. How well do you know cigars in a blind tasting competition, are you the top dog in cigars.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet. You guys are going to throw me one hell of a birthday party (since that is my birthday). Wonder if I can make it.


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Nocturnus said:


> Sweet. You guys are going to throw me one hell of a birthday party (since that is my birthday). Wonder if I can make it.


I've added 40 acres of campground cigar & tobacco festival activities to the event.

If you want give me a call (Gary P: 214-537-2943) and I'll make sure we reserve a campground so you and some friends can make a road trip, and throw a unforgetable birthday party celebration.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW! This sounds cool...I think I'm going!


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

"Whiskey River Herf" has now be added to the "Whiskey River Smoke Out" cigar & tobacco festival Friday night.

The Whiskey River Herf will begin at Whiskey River Saloon starting at 7:30 p.m. and move outdoors to the festival campgrounds around 9:30 p.m. around the bonfire with acoustical guitar performances. Then when everyone feels like calling it a day, you may leave at your own discrestion. 

Remember you''ve got at least twelve hours of smoke building exercises the next day.


The Whiskey River Herf attendance fee will be donated to the Texas Cigar Merchants Association. It's not set in stone, but should be around $10.00.

Entertainment and special guest coming in early will be added to the event attendee listings as they become available.

Like I always say, let's Fire it up and Keep The Revolution Smokin!


----------

